# Cake decorating forums....not CC..



## momkiksbutt (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm glad to be a part of this forum, however, I am looking for a cake decorating specific site, that is not CakeCentral....any ideas???:roll:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Have you considered joining ICES? Welcome to ICES, the International Cake Exploration Societe!


----------



## momkiksbutt (Jun 5, 2009)

Actually I have! My new good friend Mari Senaga is a neighbor and she has me convinced to join! I met her in April at the WA cake show. She's one of the organizers. How nice is it to have that connection?? LOL

I will be joining you all just as soon as I can get the money together for the dues. Can't wait!!

:roll:


----------

